

The Black MacBook, 2006-2008: May It Rest in Peace - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/10/14/the-black-macbook-2006-2008-may-it-rest-in-peace/

======
lanceweatherby
For $1,049 in the refurbished section of the Apple store is is fashionable
right now.

------
kqr2
Black may be fashionable again in a couple of years so just wait...

